# Ever broken a bone or had stitches?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

neither for me


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

*Stitches*..8 of them..back of leg someone threw a broken glass bottle accident

*Broken bones*.. 
Ribs.. 2x .. basketball
fingers.. same finger 3 different times... basketball
toe.. once.. stubbed it on a cement step.
ankle.. playing basketball

Yea I'm a klutz


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea, I broke my arm when I was like 2 years old. Don't remember it...

I like to think I was born a bad-a** though :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Too many times to count. I'm usually nearly recovered from some injury when I get my next one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> neither for me





farfegnugen said:


> Too many times to count. I'm usually nearly recovered from some injury when I get my next one.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

None of the above.. Not sure if that makes me a badass or a little b1tch..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Daveyboy said:


> *Broken bones*..
> Ribs.. 2x .. basketball
> fingers.. same finger 3 different times... basketball
> ankle.. playing basketball
> ...


Either that or you're playing some serious b-ball in the hood. lol

------------------------------------

I messed up my right knuckle punching a guy in the face. My right middle finger knuckle? I never went to the doctor for that and now it's bigger than my left knuckle. lol. It doesn't hurt at least.

I've had a few cuts that deserved some stitches(nothing major), but i never bothered. I just clean with alcohol, bandage and let nature take it's course.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Never broken bones only stitches. 
Somehow I managed to run into the curb and face plant on the edge when I was 10. I was rushed to the hospital in a taxi ( in a third world country at the time) and got too many stitches on my forehead to count. They tried to give a shot in my behind, boy was it ugly. The horror on my face...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not due to any injuries. I had stitches in my mouth after dental surgery, if that counts.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I fractured my wrist in the first grade, during a soccer game at recess...in the winter. Slipped on some ice. Needless to say I was pretty excited when the doctor said I'd need a cast.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Broke both wrists.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope, never even had a nosebleed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neither, and I have no idea how because I was always falling over and damaging myself as a child (sometimes involving a lot of blood.) I guess my bones are solid  these days I don't do much so it's not as surprising.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Ran my head into a table as a kid and had stitches on my forehead.
My old cat scratched me under the eye. I would of been half blind if he didn't miss the eyeball, anyway got stiches under the eye.

No broken bones but I have sprained my right ankle numerous times.

Suprised I haven't had worse, I'm insanely clumsy, bumping into walls and I tend to accidently make painful detours down my stairs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No broken bones. Stitches for one mole removed and twice for plastic surgery.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Broke my right collarbone when I was little.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

No broken bones, but I did have surgery on my back which required stitches (but they were the ones that don't need to be removed).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Broke my nose in gym class. Not embarrassing at _all_...


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had a sprain or two, but no broken bones.

Stitches a couple times, but only once for an injury. The other times I was just having stuff removed and they needed to sew up the hole.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitten by this dog when I was 5/6. I was wearing facepaint and she didn't recognise me :/
Had to get stitches in my lip, next to my eye and behind my ear... When they were injecting me with anaesthetic they didn't realise it was going straight through my lip into my mouth. Tasted disgusting :/
Then my family sent her away and I didn't want that 

No broken bones though.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

7 stitches....thanks to my ex:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lain said:


> Bitten by this dog when I was 5/6. I was wearing facepaint and she didn't recognise me :/
> Had to get stitches in my lip, next to my eye and behind my ear... When they were injecting me with anaesthetic they didn't realise it was going straight through my lip into my mouth. Tasted disgusting :/
> Then my family sent her away and I didn't want that
> 
> No broken bones though.


I thought dogs recognized people by smell.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I thought dogs recognized people by smell.


I dunno~ She was eating when I went up to her. That was pretty stupid of me lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I broken my baby toe when I was younger. But when I was in school I did art - we did a glass painting, I had mine a a carriers bag to bring back into school was I went to pick something of my bed and fell on the bag, the glass broke and stuck into my arm. I got a few stitches. The doctor thought I was weird as I was amazed watching him do the stitches.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Stitches, after having a skin biopsy.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Lain said:


> I dunno~ She was eating when I went up to her. That was pretty stupid of me lol


Dogs are sometimes afraid of things they've never seen before, regardless of your scent, you probably just startled her and she reacted before thinking.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

No, thank god for that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MissyH said:


> Dogs are sometimes afraid of things they've never seen before, regardless of your scent, you probably just startled her and she reacted before thinking.


To bite the face is pretty nasty. You'd think the dog would just nip the hand. Isn't that called food guarding when dogs get angry if you touch their food. I always see that on TV shows where they use a fake hand. If a dog in the pound guards his food they don't bother trying to find an owner for the dog and just put them down.

I found out recently that the dog my family had a for a few months got put down cause he bit some girl scout's nose. She came to the house to sell cookies or something. The dog was very sweet to me (I was 2 at the time) and my parents but hated strangers.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

komorikun said:


> To bite the face is pretty nasty. You'd think the dog would just nip the hand. Isn't that called food guarding when dogs get angry if you touch their food. I always see that on TV shows where they use a fake hand. If a dog in the pound guards his food they don't bother trying to find an owner for the dog and just put them down.
> 
> I found out recently that the dog my family had a for a few months got put down cause he bit some girl scout's nose. She came to the house to sell cookies or something. The dog was very sweet to me (I was 2 at the time) and my parents but hated strangers.


The dog reacted in fear, not aggression. She probably startled the dog to begin with and when the dog saw the face paint, it probably sent her over the threshold and she snapped at her.

Food aggression is when the dogs guard their food and growl or snap when you get too close. But, unless the dog did this every time someone was near her while she was eating, then she wasn't being food aggressive.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I got stitches twice for being a reckless child. First on the back off my head and then on my chin. I have never broken a bone.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive gotten 2 strains.. but nothing broken. No stitches either.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

She was a really nice dog... it was just that one night.
The last dog I had too. I've never heard of that food guarding, interesting.
anyway I only have faint scars left now.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> None of the above.. Not sure if that makes me a badass or a little b1tch..


Well usually b*tches get stitches. So Id go with badass. At least that's my logic :b :yes


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I've broken the same toe twice, but never had stitches.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No broken bones, but....

Six stitches in my eyebrow - April 1, 1987. I was hit in the with a baseball while playing first base. I was blinded by the sun.

Three stitches - January 29, 2007 - just under my knee - cut with glass. The doctor said I didn't need stitches, but I insisted on it. I still hand the bandage on when I went to my father's funeral and got my pullover by the cops story. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lain said:


> She was a really nice dog... it was just that one night.
> The last dog I had too. I've never heard of that food guarding, interesting.
> anyway I only have faint scars left now.


Yeah, I saw it on Animal Cops many times.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I may have gotten stitches when I was really young for a small cut, but no bones ever.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Nope, never even had a nosebleed.


That astonishes me


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

MissyH said:


> 7 stitches....thanks to my ex:


did he hit you or something?


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

prettyful said:


> did he hit you or something?


Yea, punched me.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

MissyH said:


> Yea, punched me.


thats terrible!  im glad youre still not with him.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

prettyful said:


> thats terrible!  im glad youre still not with him.


Thanks, and me too. That was the final punch...pun intended (was the only time he ever hit me).

It looks good in this pic. It was taken the day after, about 3 days later my whole face was swollen and bruised.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never broken any bones.

I think I got a few stitches on my chin when I was too young to remember -- I have a tiny mark there that nobody would notice unless I pointed it out.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I had stitches once. It happened when I fainted very early one morning as I was getting up for work, but I still have no idea what I hit it on when I was on my way down. When I came to, I didn't even notice until I looked in the mirror and was shocked to see a huge boomerang-shaped gash under my chin. It took 7 superficial stitches and one deep stitch to close that one. Surprisingly, it never hurt at all, though.

Fortunately, I've never broken any large bones, but I have broken a few toes.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I destroyed my thumb in a baseball game diving back into first base on a pickoff. I was much closer to the base than I thought - it was a very awkward dive. It ended my final season of high school baseball. Had to have surgery and my ability to grip with it isn't as good as it was before. Luckily it's my left thumb and I'm right handed.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

got staples in my head an stitches on my finger when i threw a ball at my sister to wake her up an broke the lamp.. it landed right on me lol


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Broke my wrist once (actually broke the bone, not just sprained). Kinda weak but I guess that counts. Other than that, I can't recall any other major physical injury.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neither for me, thankfully.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I broke my 'funny bone', well, I chipped it pretty badly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Well usually b*tches get stitches. So Id go with badass. At least that's my logic :b :yes


:yay


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

MissyH said:


> Thanks, and me too. That was the final punch...pun intended (was the only time he ever hit me).
> 
> It looks good in this pic. It was taken the day after, about 3 days later my whole face was swollen and bruised.


I'm glad you were smart enough to leave him after the first punch. Good for you.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've had stitches after some kid threw a brick at my head, that's all though.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

BTAG said:


> That astonishes me


I don´t get it either. My mom has them regularly.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Broke both of my wrists at different times. The first time was when I was in first grade. I slipped off the monkey bars because they were wet and broke my wrist. The other time was when I was playing football when I was like 12. I was tackled and broke my wrist.


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

Small stiches after small surgery. Never break any bone yet.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had....

-Stitches _(3 separate occasions)_

-Staples in the back of my head

-A fractured leg

-A fractured eye socket.

I've never had any broken bones though.

I didn't realize how much my poor little body had been through until this thread was made though, is it normal for a individual's body to go through such trauma or am I just special?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I busted my knees and elbows on pavement several times after falling from a bike, scooter, or tripping while running, and got stitches on a few parts of my arm as a result, but never any broken bones.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No to both.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

broke my left arm


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I had to have stitches when I was a baby. I fell and hit my head on a table.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Right hand, third index; Obliterated the end of my finger. The nailbed was torn out at the back where it grows out and the bone was smashed like a bug; Doctor stitched it back together. Got a month off work for that one!

It was messy. I took my glove off and blood just ran down my arm. One thing about finger wounds; they're like a blood fountain! :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Neither. When I was like six, I skinned my knee across our deck really badly and it left an open wound with pus coming out. But I didn't need any stitches for that. I just used a band-aid. It was fun looking at the pus-filled wound. :3 I think I smelled it one time. >_>


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No that sounds scary.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I had to get stitches twice in my life. The first time was when I was a baby. I knocked over a fish tank and cut my chin pretty badly. The second time was when I around 6. I was playing basketball and the ball hit me in the mouth. I had to get the sore removed and stitched.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

well i had to go get surgery once to remove something on my cheek, but i dont think this is really relevant to what you mean, which is more injury related haha

so i said no...

but i did have stitches from the surgery


----------



## Bluemonster366 (Aug 12, 2013)

Broke my little toe 3 times


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Neither. Just much more minor injuries.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Broke my little finger first time I went to basketball training when I was about 8, never went again.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I had stitches when I was 3 after I fell and hit my head on a railing. I don't remember any of it, but apparently I went berserk at the hospital. My mom said it took 3 people to hold me down.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

The worst I've ever done is fractured my nose.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I had 67 stitches to put my left thumb back together when I was 12.


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

Left hand (including my wrist and a couple of fingers.)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I fractured my wrist once, but I've never broken a bone or gotten stitches.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I broke my left forearm when I was 4 years old. And a couple of years ago I fell and broke the same arm at almost the same position, right under the elbow. 

And I broke my big toe 2 years ago by dropping my DSLR camera on my bare foot. That was really painful, I nearly passed out. 

I've had a couple of stitches from surgeries, but never from injuries.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Umm.. Does getting stitches from getting my tonsils removed count?
Other then that, I have never broken a bone or stitches from an injury. Even though I loved climbing tress when I was kid and rode my bike fast without protection. I never really got injured bad enough. XD


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

SuperSky said:


> Broke both wrists.


Me too! :high5

Broke one when I was 5 and the other when I was 6. No stitches.


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

No broken bones, no stitches (unless you count the dissolvable ones when you get your wisdom teeth removed).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No until a motorcycle accident a couple of years ago which resulted in both :C

BTW, a fracture IS a break, just some fyi! A compound fracture is when the bone is protruding from the skin. Ouch.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Stitches in my knee


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I was depressed and had a burnout or some ****. I was feeling off the charts. I really needed some time off before I would do something temporary. Figuring none would listen. I took a hamer and smashed my wrist as much as 50 times in hopes of breaking it. That didn't work for ****.

A few days after that I took a razor, took it's blades out, pressed one down on the top of my wrist, and dragged in it across my hand. I then saw it 'pop' open and could see my veins and see my muscles move of my index and middle finger when I moved them about. Slowly this 3 cm wide gap filled up with blood (Slowly - much to my surprise) I lied, saying I fell with my bicycle. Had to get 9 stitches and got two weeks off.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

When I was 15 I got in an off-roading accident, in a vehicle called a rhino, it's like a jeep, had a rollcage, seatbelts, but is extremely top heavy. I was riding in the passenger seat and we came around a corner too wide and off the side of the road was a 50ft straight drop, we didn't go down it but in order to avoid flying down that the driver overcorrected and flipped the rhino going about 60mph. My leg go caught under the side of the rhino and dragged for about 20ft and then flipped onto the otherside. I had practically no skin on my right leg from my knee to the bottom of my foot, and my ankle was crushed into tiny little pieces. Getting bandages changed everyday for a month was not fun. I was lucky to be alive, that same day another kid about 3 miles from where I crashed, crashed in the same type of vehicle I was in and died on the way to the hospital which the nearest hospital was about 30 miles away.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was around 8 or so, I broke my arm. We were camping, and the older kids were all jumping off of this raised ledge (I believe it was a fireplace actually... not sure) and grabbing onto this metal line. The adults told us not to do that, but I didn't listen... and I broke my arm. I cried so hard. I've never had stitches before. I once stuck my thumb in a blender before the blades had stopped spinning though, and I think I almost had to have them... ouch. I was probably 10 or so at the time. I have had an aversion to blenders since that incident.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. But then again, I'm not the athletic type so it's very unlikely to happen.


----------

